
Ask HN: How many hours can you study in a single day? - pedrodelfino
I actually use pomodoro&#x27;s sprints to quantify my study. But since most people do not use pomodoro I decided to ask HN community for the number of hours. If you do use pomodoro as a technique please say how many sprints you make in a day and what&#x27;s the range of your pomodoro sprint (mine is 45 minutes focused with a 15 minutes break).
======
zhte415
I'm adding this because I and colleagues found it very applicable to what we
do, which is not all IT. Dedication is engrossing.

No sprint, no timer, just time (for a Maker):
[http://www.paulgraham.com/makersschedule.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/makersschedule.html)

